# Just not the same...legends of GON



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2014)

July is the worst month of the year for college football fans to me.   Camp is withing site but there's just not much to talk about.

But beyond that, man I think this is the deadest I've ever seen it.  I was gone for a year and noticed that it was a good bit different when I got back.  And then it just seemed sort of hit and miss.  These days the place seems like an Alabama and FSU board more than anything.

And a lot of the old regulars are MIA.

Don't get me wrong, this place used to get out of hand and there was a period there a few years ago where it got so bad that I thought they might lock the entire forum for a while.

But I've never seen it this dead.

I guess a lot of the biggest pot stirrers got banned.  Some more than once.

Ol Red
Comeaux/Les Miles/ Whoever else
bbqboss
Liljoey
Blue Iron
mcgdawg
And of course Kevina and provide

And it seems like blacksmoke, chadair, BrowningSlayer, DocHolliday23. And a bunch of the old crowd that were never banned seem to have moved on.

Who did I leave out?


----------



## Buck (Jul 6, 2014)

Les Miles has dispeared from FB also.  Guess the new wife is cracking the whip.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been pretty busy with work and family and do still drive by here and there. This place has changed no doubt. Good to see you Buck


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 6, 2014)

BrowningSlayer has been posting some. Haven't noticed the others being around. 

The last I heard of chadair was that he had moved to the island of Jamaica and has started a basket weaving business. Heard he took it pretty hard about his Gators sucking the last couple years and has completely given up being a Gators fan and football all together. Heard he now likes to spend his free time collecting exotic butterflies. Oh well, got to do something, I guess.

Here is the last known photo that I found of him. Oh boy really took those losing seasons pretty hard. 







As for being dead around here, it'll pick up soon. Getting close to kick off.


----------



## riprap (Jul 6, 2014)

There are those that get kicked off, and others who can say whatever they want and never get kicked off. Probably some people get tired of being called names and getting cursed at on pm's and just go away.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2014)

What ever happened to Lanier spots?
Heck almost all the aubbies are distant memories...


----------



## riprap (Jul 6, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> What ever happened to Lanier spots?
> Heck almost all the aubbies are distant memories...



I think since there are only a few that post, most people know what the other is going to say so they don't even bother anymore.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2014)

riprap said:


> I think since there are only a few that post, most people know what the other is going to say so they don't even bother anymore.



Naw... this is just the summertime doldrums.  The yearly migration into the Sports Forum will start the 1st week of football season. It always does.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 7, 2014)

It will pick up once alabama loses their first few games

T


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> There are those that get kicked off, and others who can say whatever they want and never get kicked off. Probably some people get tired of being called names and getting cursed at on pm's and just go away.



Dispite what you think...... that is simply not true. If your a dummy and don't listen to repeated warnings and keep acting a fool you disappear. Most heed the warnings, a few don't. As far as the pm's you have a ignore button use it.



rhbama3 said:


> Naw... this is just the summertime doldrums.  The yearly migration into the Sports Forum will start the 1st week of football season. It always does.



This^^^ It will get live around here when toe meets leather.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 7, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dispite what you think...... that is simply not true. If your a dummy and don't listen to repeated warnings and keep acting a fool you disappear. Most heed the warnings, a few don't. As far as the pm's you have a ignore button use it.



You are correct Udawg.
I know from my years as a mod that some folks apparently come here just wanting to be banned. This was evident the way they ignore repeated warnings. 
Kinda like the example in my signature line


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> July is the worst month of the year for college football fans to me.   Camp is withing site but there's just not much to talk about.
> 
> But beyond that, man I think this is the deadest I've ever seen it.  I was gone for a year and noticed that it was a good bit different when I got back.  And then it just seemed sort of hit and miss.  These days the place seems like an Alabama and FSU board more than anything.
> 
> ...



I'm still around... It's been so dead here a few of us are stirring the pot over on VolNation...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, I miss the way it was a few years ago.  I know I don't hang around as much as I used to.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2014)

Noles


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 7, 2014)

Give it another month...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> What ever happened to Lanier spots?
> Heck almost all the aubbies are distant memories...



He's still around , I think he doesn't want to deal with the day to day stuff in here, it can consume you if you let it


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 7, 2014)

There's not much to say other than UGA be about the same as they have been for past quarter century,FSU won't repeat,Bama will come out just above even and AU will be the national champions.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 7, 2014)

THWGA...that is all.


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 7, 2014)

I look almost every day but don't post much. War Eagle


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dispite what you think...... that is simply not true. If your a dummy and don't listen to repeated warnings and keep acting a fool you disappear. Most heed the warnings, a few don't. As far as the pm's you have a ignore button use it.
> 
> 
> 
> This^^^ It will get live around here when toe meets leather.



Riprap seems like he has something he wants to say but is holding back.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> He's still around , I think he doesn't want to deal with the day to day stuff in here, it can consume you if you let it



Yeah there is some truth to that.  Of course when this place is rockin it can be pretty fun.

I meant to mention Spots in the OP.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Riprap seems like he has something he wants to say but is holding back.



Like we don't already know what his yearly statement is.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Like we don't already know what his yearly statement is.



You can't deny the truth.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm CRUSHED! None of you scalawags mentioned me!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I'm CRUSHED! None of you scalawags mentioned me!



I did last week in another thread. I predicted an 0-2 start for the dogs and that you would OP the official Fire CMR thread, 2014 edition.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> You can't deny the truth.



I've tried, but you are a hopeless "work in progress".


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 7, 2014)

Honestly... I'm not upset in the least that a few of those mentioned aren't around anymore.


----------



## riprap (Jul 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've tried, but you are a hopeless "work in progress".



As my "bama" comments faded, so did the ones who always replied.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 7, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I'm CRUSHED! None of you scalawags mentioned me!





South GA Dawg said:


> July is the worst month of the year for college football fans to me.   Camp is withing site but there's just not much to talk about.
> 
> But beyond that, man I think this is the deadest I've ever seen it.  I was gone for a year and noticed that it was a good bit different when I got back.  And then it just seemed sort of hit and miss.  These days the place seems like an Alabama and FSU board more than anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Honestly... I'm not upset in the least that a few of those mentioned aren't around anymore.



Oh me either greene.  At all.  Just doing a run down of the ones who used to be a part of the regular traffic who got bounced.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2014)

What got mcgdawg banned anyway?  I never knew.  One day he was here and the next he was banned.  Same with bbqboss.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 8, 2014)

still here, with college football out, there is not much to talk about, well, expect how bad NASCAR sucks.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jul 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw... this is just the summertime doldrums.  The yearly migration into the Sports Forum will start the 1st week of football season. It always does.



Bingo. This area dies down a lot once the bowl season is over. There is a little bit of a kick up in early spring, but once May hits, you can go days without seeing new threads. Once football arrives, it picks up like crazy here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2014)

nickel back said:


> still here, with college football out, there is not much to talk about, well, expect how bad NASCAR sucks.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



This^^^^. NASCAR  sucks.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^. NASCAR  sucks.



Something we can agree on!

T


----------



## alphachief (Jul 8, 2014)

I guess all the SEC guys have switched gears and are watching the World Cup.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Something we can agree on!
> 
> T



 
Don't blame you for marrying an FSU gal. I've been through Auburn and completely understand your choice.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Don't blame you for marrying an FSU gal. I've been through Auburn and completely understand your choice.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 8, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I guess all the SEC guys have switched gears and are watching the World Cup.



You bumped your head or something???? I'd rather watch two mules fight over a turnip.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2014)

I've always thought of ACC football as being something in the neighborhood of World Cup.


----------



## riprap (Jul 8, 2014)

Todays 7-1 score reminded me of the # 1 ACC team playing ACC # 2.


----------



## gin house (Jul 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've always thought of ACC football as being something in the neighborhood of World Cup.



  Yep...... ACC football or women's basketball.  That's a tough one.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 9, 2014)

We were 2-0 against the SEC last year.  Heck, they should have given us SEC championship rings as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2014)

alphachief said:


> We were 2-0 against the SEC last year.  Heck, they should have given us SEC championship rings as well.



Who would have ever thought a lowly Acc team would come in and TAKE the crown from the mighty SEC?

I never knew SEC fans could be so whiny.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 9, 2014)

Definitely not the same as the old days.

A few years ago there where way more uga fans posting. Not sure why that has died off. Up until 4 or 5 years ago hardly any bama fans here. 

Ive been here since it was woodys outdoor forum before gon took over and have seen many come and go. Mechanicaldog(still posts every once in awhile), GeauLSU were regulars I remember as well, among others.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2014)

alphachief said:


> We were 2-0 against the SEC last year.  Heck, they should have given us SEC championship rings as well.



Congratulations.  The fact that you brag about two games proves my point.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who would have ever thought a lowly Acc team would come in and TAKE the crown from the mighty SEC?
> 
> I never knew SEC fans could be so whiny.



We learned from listening to FSU fans cry all those years.


----------



## Buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Where'd  all the bandwagon Gator fans go?  That's why the forum is so slow.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2014)

Buck said:


> Where'd  all the bandwagon Gator fans go?  That's why the forum is so slow.



Hiding.  A lot of them really and truly thought it was going to last forever.  When it didn't they were caught completely by surprise.


----------



## Buck (Jul 9, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hiding.  A lot of them really and truly thought it was going to last forever.  When it didn't they were caught completely by surprise.



They were scarce but that loss to GSU seems to have put a fork in 'em..


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2014)

Buck said:


> They were scarce but that loss to GSU seems to have put a fork in 'em..



Now that was funny!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> We learned from listening to FSU fans cry all those years.



That's the good thing about being an FSU fan. We only cry for a few years then our team wins a championship, Uga fans on the other hand.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's the good thing about being an FSU fan. We only cry for a few years then our team wins a championship, Uga fans on the other hand.......



I was just kidding.  Every Florida State fan that I know was as cocky as they could be all this time.  Every year they were gonna win the NC and could not believe they weren't ranked higher than they were going into every season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's the good thing about being an FSU fan. We only cry for a few years then our team wins a championship, Uga fans on the other hand.......



Have no tears left. , its been soooo long.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2014)

matthew6 said:


> have no tears left. , its been soooo long.



0-2


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2014)

Not much about UT in this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was just kidding.  Every Florida State fan that I know was as cocky as they could be all this time.  Every year they were gonna win the NC and could not believe they weren't ranked higher than they were going into every season.



Sounds A LOT like another fan base around here.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 11, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I'm CRUSHED! None of you scalawags mentioned me!




really...I am feeling you pain bro...even though you are a complete and total "negaDawg"...you are at least still a Dawg.  And I started.....



KyDawg said:


> Not much about UT in this thread.





the Volnation Invasion too !!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=806042&highlight=


----------



## DSGB (Jul 11, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess a lot of the biggest pot stirrers got banned.  Some more than once.
> 
> Ol Red
> Comeaux/Les Miles/ Whoever else
> ...



GeauxLSU, HT2, QuakerBoy, reylamb, coon dawg, HuntinRebel3, short stop, leadoff, Skipper, No. GA. Mt. Man, ryano, Swamprat, SADDADDY...........

There are a few more that are still around, but don't post in the SF much anymore.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw... this is just the summertime doldrums.  The yearly migration into the Sports Forum will start the 1st week of football season. It always does.



Sorry 
the sports forum doesnt compare to what it use to be, the quality of threads here have not gotten better since the first week of football. I not sure why the sports forum has declined so much from as little as 2 years ago but I have some ideas, but if I listed them I'd probably not be around any longer


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2014)

Some of the "gone but not forgotten" members are part of the ......ahem.....lack of creative posts here


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 26, 2014)

The biggest reason is most of the pot stirrers over the years have been banned. Now, the only time it seems to get cranked up a bit is when JJ lets us know how good Washington is or the Pac10.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> The biggest reason is most of the pot stirrers over the years have been banned. Now, the only time it seems to get cranked up a bit is when JJ lets us know how good Washington is or the Pac10.



Sad but true, the best part about sports banter is the pot stirring...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 26, 2014)

I think y'all are mistaken if you think the old pot stirrers aren't still here.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 26, 2014)

Buck said:


> Les Miles has dispeared from FB also.  Guess the new wife is cracking the whip.



It would be my last reason to think why he's not here.  I think we give a shout-out to our great mods and admins who are keeping his antics off this board - they are the reason you don't see him.  We all know he is here, but at least our awesome mods, especially the ones in the Sports forum, keep all his new users names in line.

I do miss Ol Red though.  He was a pot stirrer and could take some pot stirring as well as he could stir the pot.  If the GON Forum kept records, he'd probably hold the one for the most banned user names!  Something just ain't right with that boy.  Probably all the soccer he played in his young adult life.

Chadair is always busy in the summer, at least we should all hope he is.  Otherwise, he might show up on someone's couch in the fall.  He's got 2 pre-teen gals that are keeping him busy when he's not playing with duct work.  I think he pretends to get some hunting in every so often.  We went for a ride on the lake a few weeks ago just to chat and waste some time.  And with UF circling the toilet bowl, he doesn't have much to come here and chomp about.

crabby bill is the one whom I most miss.  His bubbabonics were legendary.  I heard a rumor that one of his posts even got a giggle out of Nic.  I didn't see it, mind you, it is just a rumor.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> I do miss Ol Red though.  He was a pot stirrer and could take some pot stirring as well as he could stir the pot.  If the GON Forum kept records, he'd probably hold the one for the most banned user names!  Something just ain't right with that boy.  Probably all the soccer he played in his young adult life.



He's still here. We just haven't caught him yet.

(E mail from Mac inbound on my position in 3,2,........)


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 26, 2014)

it's hard to stir the pot in the sports forum these days.  You might get a warning for being too personal.

Then if you do give someone a hard time they will complain to a mod just to try and get you banned.  trust I know this.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 26, 2014)

as of 5:35 pm there are 12 people in the sports forum, 15 in the political forum, 14 in on topic forum, and 43 in around the campfire. Not so long ago the Sports forum was one of the busiest forums on this site


----------



## duckbill (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll be dead honest...I have been flat embarrassed of my Gators.  I used to carry on pretty regular here during the season, all in good fun of course.  Without a legitimate team to rally behind, it's just hard to get into it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 26, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> The biggest reason is most of the pot stirrers over the years have been banned. Now, the only time it seems to get cranked up a bit is when JJ lets us know how good Washington is or the Pac10.


I agree wiht this because JJ is the only one stirring the pot. Need some more guys in here to mix it up some.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2014)

I got bored with bashing bama, but from listening to Finebaum for about 10 minutes when the sec network started, I found out where the ones who would post about my so called saban/bama obsession got their responses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 4, 2015)

Hitting the slow time again....


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hitting the slow time again....



yep. we need a new jameis around here to get us through nascarsux and braves baseball.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 4, 2015)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Sorry
> the sports forum doesnt compare to what it use to be, the quality of threads here have not gotten better since the first week of football. I not sure why the sports forum has declined so much from as little as 2 years ago but I have some ideas, but if I listed them I'd probably not be around any longer



mississippi football (both teams) provided some early and mid season excitement.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. we need a new ODR around here to get us through nascarsux and braves baseball.



There ya go.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 4, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> There ya go.




Don't worry... They'll be a replacement. Don't be surprised if we see a new Miss State fan this fall with a brand new Join date..


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. we need a new jameis around here to get us through nascarsux and braves baseball.



Nice bass.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 4, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> Nice bass.



the best thing about replica mounts is you get the donate the fillets to the local food bank.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2015)

Let it go, guys.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Let it go, guys.



 Admin in the house!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 4, 2015)

For real.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the best thing about replica mounts is you get the donate the fillets to the local food bank.






That reminds me of the guy in Douglas a couple of years ago. Caught something like an18 lb bass and ate it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't worry... They'll be a replacement. Don't be surprised if we see a new Miss State fan this fall with a brand new Join date..



Probably with bass selfies while wearing a Guy Fawkes mask.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Admin in the house!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like we can add some more to the list this year:

South GA Dawg
Rex Upshaw
Bitteroot
Buck
Sugar Hill Dawg

Rebel Yell got himself banded


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Looks like we can add some more to the list this year:
> 
> South GA Dawg
> Rex Upshaw
> ...



What happened to these guys, the place is pretty bland with out them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> What happened to these guys, the place is pretty bland with out them.



A couple are still around..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2015)

They didn't get banned did they?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> They didn't get banned did they?



What I meant to say the banned ones are still around..

Just looked and Rex hasn't been around since April??


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I meant to say the banned ones are still around..
> 
> Just looked and Rex hasn't been around since April??



neither has SGD, good guys, I've met Brad and spoken with Blake a few times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> neither has SGD, good guys, I've met Brad and spoken with Blake a few times.



Yeah, I miss ol Brad.. Maybe that new wife is keeping him busy! 

A few of the older guys have moved on...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, I miss ol Brad.. Maybe that new wife is keeping him busy!
> 
> A few of the older guys have moved on...



Looking back through this thread makes me sad I didn't join sooner.

Still a great place, though.  I prefer a small-ish community.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Looking back through this thread makes me sad I didn't join sooner.
> 
> Still a great place, though.  I prefer a small-ish community.



you would have liked Rebel Yell. He was really funny, but sometimes a little to sensitive; like little girl whiny, but funny nonetheless. he was a fsu fan too but definitely a closet bama fan.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you would have liked Rebel Yell. He was really funny, but sometimes a little to sensitive; like little girl whiny, but funny nonetheless. he was a fsu fan too but definitely a closet bama fan.



I think they would've gotten along just fine


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you would have liked Rebel Yell. He was really funny, but sometimes a little to sensitive; like little girl whiny, but funny nonetheless. he was a fsu fan too but definitely a closet bama fan.


----------



## chadair (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm done weavin baskets and chasin butterflies.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 5, 2015)

Rebel Rex and south ga ain't here no more?!!! Whaaaa


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Rebel Rex and south ga ain't here no more?!!! Whaaaa



I used to go at it with them two back in the day. Miss them not being around anymore......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

definetly miss rex.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure what happened to rex talked to South Ga Dawg about this time last year. Two DGD!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

good to see chadair round here too


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 6, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> What happened to these guys, the place is pretty bland with out them.





RipperIII said:


> They didn't get banned did they?



Sorry, didn't mean to create the impression that they all gotten banned.  They just haven't been coming around.  Reckon they have moved on.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 6, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Looking back through this thread makes me sad I didn't join sooner.
> 
> Still a great place, though.  I prefer a small-ish community.





Matthew6 said:


> you would have liked Rebel Yell. He was really funny, but sometimes a little to sensitive; like little girl whiny, but funny nonetheless. he was a fsu fan too but definitely a closet bama fan.





BROWNING7WSM said:


> I think they would've gotten along just fine





SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> definetly miss rex.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you would have liked Rebel Yell. He was really funny, but sometimes a little to sensitive; like little girl whiny, but funny nonetheless. he was a fsu fan too but definitely a closet bama fan.



Looking back at some of his old posts....great minds think alike.  I would like to think I'm not quite as adversarial as he was, though.  I'm definitely much cooler than him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure what happened to rex talked to South Ga Dawg about this time last year. Two DGD!



THIS!


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2015)

i still come around and check things out from time to time.   I reckon I qualify more as a Lurker these days.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!



Looking back, Rex seemed ok, but South Ga Dawg could very well be locked away in an asylum somewhere.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

Buck said:


> i still come around and check things out from time to time.   I reckon I qualify more as a Lurker these days.



Pavlov's Dawg! ^ The bell rang and he come a runnin' expecting dinner.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Looking back, Rex seemed ok, but South Ga Dawg could very well be locked away in an asylum somewhere.



Self proclaimed captain Americus is out saving the world or trying to convince someone that he knows all and they know nothing.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Self proclaimed captain Americus is out saving the world or trying to convince someone that he knows all and they know nothing.



Americus?  That pretty much explains it all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Self proclaimed captain Americus is out saving the world or trying to convince someone that he knows all and they know nothing.





Gold Ranger said:


> Americus?  That pretty much explains it all.



Garbage like this is the reason he and a lot of the guys that used to be here left or quit posting. SGD was/is a 100% Dawg fan and i miss his input and commentary here.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Garbage like this is the reason he and a lot of the guys that used to be here left or quit posting. SGD was/is a 100% Dawg fan and i miss his input and commentary here.



I'm sorry.  I'm sure he is an awesome guy.  Never had the chance to interact with him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Garbage like this is the reason he and a lot of the guys that used to be here left or quit posting. SGD was/is a 100% Dawg fan and i miss his input and commentary here.



It was the garbage that was private messaged by him that caused comments like mine. I don't take well to private threats and name calling by other members who might not agree with my posts when they were not mods. If done in the open they would surely have been banned. No disrespect to you, just saying.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Garbage like this is the reason he and a lot of the guys that used to be here left or quit posting. SGD was/is a 100% Dawg fan and i miss his input and commentary here.



yep,...x2


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2015)

Seen many guys come and go over the years, some, on their own accord, and many more, against their wishes.

What I have learned is most that got offended, could dish it out, but couldn't handle the flip side. I have been amazed at how serious a man can take this college football stuff!?!?!??? I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!! Without fail, every one of them ended up banned at some point.  Never bothered me and is why I'm still here. I know there are many others that didn't appreciate the hate some could spew and just decided to spend their time elsewhere and that's to bad.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Seen many guys come and go over the years, some, on their own accord, and many more, against their wishes.
> 
> What I have learned is most that got offended, could dish it out, but couldn't handle the flip side. I have been amazed at how serious a man can take this college football stuff!?!?!??? I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!! Without fail, every one of them ended up banned at some point.  Never bothered me and is why I'm still here. I know there are many others that didn't appreciate the hate some could spew and just decided to spend their time elsewhere and that's to bad.



You're a good man snook. You have taken the heat over the years with a smile. You ain't even half bad for a Yank. The Buckeye fan part is another story. You've been down here long enough to know better.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Seen many guys come and go over the years, some, on their own accord, and many more, against their wishes.
> 
> What I have learned is most that got offended, could dish it out, but couldn't handle the flip side. I have been amazed at how serious a man can take this college football stuff!?!?!??? I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!! Without fail, every one of them ended up banned at some point.  Never bothered me and is why I'm still here. I know there are many others that didn't appreciate the hate some could spew and just decided to spend their time elsewhere and that's to bad.



This^^^^. I will say that I can talk smack as good as the next guy and will come back with smack when smacked down. The difference is, I can take it because no one on here knows me personally and I don't know any one on here since KevinA was banned. When someone dishes it out and you call them on it only to get a private message threatening you with there phone number attached, that is someone with another set of issues. I never ran to a mod and said hey look at this. I post very infrequently during the offseason but do visit to see what's going on or in many cases what's not going on. The season brings smack to the forum which is what should happen on a sports forum. If all you are allowed to say is Roll Tide or Go Dawgs or Go Buckeyes that would be as fun as watching every kid in the park get a participant trophy even though they went 0-10. Come on people lighten up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

This place can bring the ugly out of most everybody at one point or another.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 6, 2015)

I guess I will make a Tebow promise to never ever talk smack or show any disrespect again on this forum. No disrespect to Tebow.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I guess I will make a Tebow promise to never ever talk smack or show any disrespect again on this forum. No disrespect to Tebow.



I like the back and forth. A lot of people don't know how to take others. Some members have had lunch or whatever so they know how they talk outside of the keyboard. Name calling was a big part of this forum when I started. I guess it spilled over to the pms after it was cracked down on. I have gotten pms how other members sent then pms with some names and threats that I wouldn't call an enemy that really done something to me. That's a shame.


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Seen many guys come and go over the years, some, on their own accord, and many more, against their wishes.
> 
> What I have learned is most that got offended, could dish it out, but couldn't handle the flip side. I have been amazed at how serious a man can take this college football stuff!?!?!??? I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!! Without fail, every one of them ended up banned at some point.  Never bothered me and is why I'm still here. I know there are many others that didn't appreciate the hate some could spew and just decided to spend their time elsewhere and that's to bad.



Yankee!!! 

I quit comin around for several reasons. and not because Muschamp sucked!! one of the reasons is probably more to do with Facebook. I've become good friends with a lot of the guys on here, (Brownceluse, South Ga Dog, Boodro and Emu just to name a few), and there we can cut up with one another without "upsetting" some. And we didn't seem to make it a Georgia site. just seemed like as time went on here, it was constantly brought up that this is a Georgia site. not that I need to have sunshine blown up my ....  But if a fellar doesn't feel welcomed, then there is no need in stickin around. but man did we have some good times way back when


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

chadair said:


> Yankee!!!
> 
> I quit comin around for several reasons. and not because Muschamp sucked!! one of the reasons is probably more to do with Facebook. I've become good friends with a lot of the guys on here, (Brownceluse, South Ga Dog, Boodro and Emu just to name a few), and there we can cut up with one another without "upsetting" some. And we didn't seem to make it a Georgia site. just seemed like as time went on here, it was constantly brought up that this is a Georgia site. not that I need to have sunshine blown up my ....  But if a fellar doesn't feel welcomed, then there is no need in stickin around. but man did we have some good times way back when



It's good to see you lurking again.


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's good to see you lurking again.



thanks buddy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2015)

chadair said:


> thanks buddy





Another one of the good guys, glad to have you back bro !


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

chadair said:


> Yankee!!!
> 
> I quit comin around for several reasons. and not because Muschamp sucked!! one of the reasons is probably more to do with Facebook. I've become good friends with a lot of the guys on here, (Brownceluse, South Ga Dog, Boodro and Emu just to name a few), and there we can cut up with one another without "upsetting" some. And we didn't seem to make it a Georgia site. just seemed like as time went on here, it was constantly brought up that this is a Georgia site. not that I need to have sunshine blown up my ....  But if a fellar doesn't feel welcomed, then there is no need in stickin around. but man did we have some good times way back when



Well said bud!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2015)

chadair said:


> Yankee!!!
> 
> I quit comin around for several reasons. and not because Muschamp sucked!! one of the reasons is probably more to do with Facebook. I've become good friends with a lot of the guys on here, (Brownceluse, South Ga Dog, Boodro and Emu just to name a few), and there we can cut up with one another without "upsetting" some. And we didn't seem to make it a Georgia site. just seemed like as time went on here, it was constantly brought up that this is a Georgia site. not that I need to have sunshine blown up my ....  But if a fellar doesn't feel welcomed, then there is no need in stickin around. but man did we have some good times way back when





elfiii said:


> It's good to see you lurking again.



Yessiree! Besides we need every Gator we can get on here!


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another one of the good guys, glad to have you back bro !





bullgator said:


> Yessiree! Besides we need every Gator we can get on here!



thanks guys


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2015)

fairhope said:


> It was the garbage that was private messaged by him that caused comments like mine. I don't take well to private threats and name calling by other members who might not agree with my posts when they were not mods. If done in the open they would surely have been banned. No disrespect to you, just saying.





Madsnooker said:


> Seen many guys come and go over the years, some, on their own accord, and many more, against their wishes.
> 
> What I have learned is most that got offended, could dish it out, but couldn't handle the flip side. I have been amazed at how serious a man can take this college football stuff!?!?!??? I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!! Without fail, every one of them ended up banned at some point.  Never bothered me and is why I'm still here. I know there are many others that didn't appreciate the hate some could spew and just decided to spend their time elsewhere and that's to bad.





Pms sent.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2015)

fairhope said:


> When someone dishes it out and you call them on it only to get a private message threatening you with there phone number attached, that is someone with another set of issues.




If anyone on here threatens me via pm they best not send me their phone #. There are wayyyy to many prank call websites out there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 852978



Cpj sure is


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

Call'em out.  Some may return


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

roll tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This place can bring the ugly out of most everybody at one point or another.



Crazy folk.   


It's a stupid sports forum.

Nothing I say is serious


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2015)

Guys, i don't know what was said in your previous PM's but they don't need to be re-hashed in the open forum. Certain posts have been deleted because they went too far.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nothing I say is serious



Except 


Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2015)

chadair said:


> I'm done weavin baskets and chasin butterflies.



 

Considering how them Gators are now playing, I would be too! 



chadair said:


> Yankee!!!
> 
> I quit comin around for several reasons. and not because Muschamp sucked!! one of the reasons is probably more to do with Facebook. I've become good friends with a lot of the guys on here, (Brownceluse, South Ga Dog, Boodro and Emu just to name a few), and there we can cut up with one another without "upsetting" some. And we didn't seem to make it a Georgia site. just seemed like as time went on here, it was constantly brought up that this is a Georgia site. not that I need to have sunshine blown up my ....  But if a fellar doesn't feel welcomed, then there is no need in stickin around. but man did we have some good times way back when



You've always been cool in my book, bud. You being a Gator fan, well, naturally I have to give you heck about it. All in fun, though. Just me being a Dawg. 

Can't wait till the Ga/Fla game!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 6, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Seen many guys come and go over the years, some, on their own accord, and many more, against their wishes.
> 
> What I have learned is most that got offended, could dish it out, but couldn't handle the flip side. I have been amazed at how serious a man can take this college football stuff!?!?!??? I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!! Without fail, every one of them ended up banned at some point.  Never bothered me and is why I'm still here. I know there are many others that didn't appreciate the hate some could spew and just decided to spend their time elsewhere and that's to bad.



That reminds me - I've been meaning to send you a PM about that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 6, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> That reminds me - I've been meaning to send you a PM about that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's good to see you lurking again.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Another one of the good guys, glad to have you back bro !



Good to see you around Gator boy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Seen many guys come and go over the years, some, on their own accord, and many more, against their wishes.
> 
> What I have learned is most that got offended, could dish it out, but couldn't handle the flip side. I have been amazed at how serious a man can take this college football stuff!?!?!??? I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!! Without fail, every one of them ended up banned at some point.  Never bothered me and is why I'm still here. I know there are many others that didn't appreciate the hate some could spew and just decided to spend their time elsewhere and that's to bad.




And I meant every word in those PM's, YANKEE!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I meant every word in those PM's, YANKEE!



were they laced with profanity and threats of violence. you just wanna go catch one of them big fishies in his avatar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> were they laced with profanity and threats of violence. you just wanna go catch one of them big fishies in his avatar.



I wouldn't turn him down if he offered... But he's still a Yankee!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 7, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I have received some of the most hateful private messages you could imagine over the years, not because I was ever confrontational, but only because I was a Yankee that was a Buckeye fan!!!



Well, in their defense you _are _a Yankee and a Buckeye fan.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 7, 2015)

You can only bang your head against a wall for so long...


----------



## nickel back (Oct 7, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You can only bang your head against a wall for so long...



just depends how hard it is.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You can only bang your head against a wall for so long...



Look who came out of the Lurker status.. Good to see you posting!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The Buckeye fan part is another story. You've been down here long enough to know better.



Some of my kin born and raised here in fl tell me the same thing!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

It appears we lost another one..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)

It isn't Elfiii is it????


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 14, 2016)

This place is a shell


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It appears we lost another one..



What'd I miss?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It isn't Elfiii is it????



0 chance of that. My contract is indefinite. Yours on the other hand.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 0 chance of that. My contract is indefinite. Yours on the other hand.......





Fineility is a fact of life . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>





elfiii said:


> Yours on the other hand.......



Hey Spot, be careful.... It was another Nole.. 

RIP Chocodog!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 14, 2016)

Silver Britches, pour one out for the nole.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 0 chance of that. My contract is indefinite. Yours on the other hand.......



Just remember, usernames are a dime a dozen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Spot, be careful.... It was another Nole..
> 
> RIP Chocodog!



Dadgumit, who are we gonna talk Nascarsux with now?


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Silver Britches, pour one out for the nole.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 0 chance of that. My contract is indefinite. Yours on the other hand.......



he would just come back as Red Ranger.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just remember, usernames are a dime a dozen.




Sure are..

BlueFrogODR is one not being used right now..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure are..
> 
> BlueFrogODR is one not being used right now..



chocolate ranger would be a bit obvious.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgumit, who are we gonna talk Nascarsux with now?



Emusmacker is still around..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just remember, usernames are a dime a dozen.



We got an app for that too.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 15, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We got an app for that too.



One day there will only be 2 mods here and then they will see who can ban the other one first.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2016)

I just hope chocolate dog is smart enough not to come back as vanilla dog.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 15, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I just hope chocolate dog is smart enough not to come back as vanilla dog.



He could be a Garnet Ranger.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2016)

I was thinking Ol Red Frog

Or maybe Ol Dead Frog, Red Iron, Les Miles Jr



I'll stop there before I reveal my next username


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 15, 2016)

The Sports Forum is a good place to get banded. That's why I avoid it when I been drankin'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fineility is a fact of life . .



Sometimes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> The Sports Forum is a good place to get banded. That's why I avoid it when I been drankin'.



That's odd. Reading your posts has always given me the impression that you were posting while heavily intoxicated. My sincerest apologies for thinking that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> That's odd. Reading your posts has always given me the impression that you were posting while heavily intoxicated. My sincerest apologies for thinking that.



You are mistaking drunk from delusional.. We've been on Quack for years..


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 15, 2016)

Sounded like a swell group of guys used to have some fun on here!


----------



## BlueFrogg (Apr 19, 2016)

I need more tea.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2016)

Madsnoker, you are a yankee ... suck it up!

Quack, SpotandStalk wants your phone number.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Madsnoker, you are a yankee ... suck it up!
> 
> Quack, SpotandStalk wants your phone number.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


>



He said nothing about Browning Slayer. Why'd you include his picture?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

BlueFrogg said:


> I need more tea.



And less Bass selfies..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He said nothing about Browning Slayer. Why'd you include his picture?



No, not me.. My boat but that was a pic of Spot and Stalk after I hung a redfish..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, not me.. My boat but that was a pic of Spot and Stalk after I hung a redfish..



I see what you did there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see what you did there.




I do have a little more wit than those pesky Vols..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I do have a little more wit than those pesky Vols..



They are steeped in an inescapable demographic of mono-culture. They can't help it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are steeped in an inescapable demographic of mono-culture. They can't help it.



If I didn't hate them so much I could almost feel sorry for them.. ALMOST...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

We've lost some good one's boyzzz, and I ain't talking about banding.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've lost some good one's boyzzz, and I ain't talking about banding.



It hasn't been the same since sandhillmike passed. He was a good 'un.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2016)

So the Hershey Hound is no more.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Good to see ya around Brad!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good to see ya around Brad!



Thanks.  I've been back for a little while just mostly been in the turkey, camping, and kayaking forums.

A little bird told me i was missed over here so I decided to drop by.


----------



## tigerfan (May 1, 2016)

few of the guys migrated over to the sec rant on tigerdroppings.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've lost some good one's boyzzz, and I ain't talking about banding.



I heard that....
ol Germag was a good dude too..RIP bro


----------

